# Attacker injures 9 students in Ansbach, Germany



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2009)

This happened this morning in the town that I live in, about a 5 minute drive from the airfield that I work at. I am not sure if this information is correct, because the German news here said he had a fire arm as well and shots were heard.



> *Police: Attacker injures 9 students in Germany*
> 
> ANSBACH, Germany – Police say a 19-year-old armed with an ax has attacked a high school in southern Germany, wounding nine students.
> 
> ...



Police: Attacker injures 9 students in Germany - Yahoo! News


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

That stinks, how far away from there are you? Oh wait I saw the airfield is 5 minutes. My bad. Stay safe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2009)

It is actually 10 students now. The attacker was a 19 year old student and he himself was shot by the police and arrested.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2009)

What a shame. Geez, what is going on with kids these days?


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 17, 2009)

Maybe the world will wake up and realize that allowing kids to be raised by MTV/HBO just isn't going to work very well.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2009)

WHY?...don't friggin understand what gets into people...


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 17, 2009)

Terrible news; I hope the kids he attacked will be okay. It gives me chills to think of the hurt he could have caused with an ax.
Derek


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2009)

It is definatly confirmed that he had a handgun, ax and molotov cocktails. 3 students were shot. Fortunately no one was killed though.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Maybe the world will wake up and realize that allowing kids to be raised by MTV/HBO just isn't going to work very well.....



You can blame the TV, but it all comes down to parental responsibility. As a kid, I watched the coyote and road runner and other violent themed shows. I am sure that everyone my age did. But I think the worst we ever did was smoke a little dope and get hungry. If there was a skirmish in gym class, there was a small boxing ring in the corner of the gym with some of the big mush gloves. The gym teacher would put the two combatants in there with the gloves and let them go at it until they were both tired, and usually shook hands and were friends after that.

But then, we also had corporal punishment then too. I got paddled for getting out of line and I never stepped out of line again.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 17, 2009)

Unbelievable! I'm with Evan on this one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2009)

evangilder said:


> You can blame the TV, but it all comes down to parental responsibility. As a kid, I watched the coyote and road runner and other violent themed shows. I am sure that everyone my age did. But I think the worst we ever did was smoke a little dope and get hungry. If there was a skirmish in gym class, there was a small boxing ring in the corner of the gym with some of the big mush gloves. The gym teacher would put the two combatants in there with the gloves and let them go at it until they were both tired, and usually shook hands and were friends after that.
> 
> But then, we also had corporal punishment then too. I got paddled for getting out of line and I never stepped out of line again.



Agreed, you can not blame music, games, movies or any other entertainment for something like this. Where were the parents? What was going on in the kids head? The wrong things or people are always blamed for such things. It always could have been prevented, usually if someone will just respond to the kids cry for help.


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 17, 2009)

Abso-freaking-lutely! I did all the things that were supposed to make me a raving antisocial lunatic. I listened to "satanic" heavy metal, played Dungeons Dragons, played games like Doom and Quake and I've never even gotten a parking ticket. I also watched Woody Woodpecker, Tom Jerry, and Bug Bunny. Cartoons that are either edited so much it's not like the original or ones that are just not shown anymore. When I got into trouble, my parents (gasp!) spanked me! My mom used a wooden spoon and my dad used a belt. They taught me to respect people and to take responsibility for my actions. I was raised to believe that if you did something wrong and got punished, the consequences are on YOUR head. Break the law, go to jail. If it's too hot or uncomfortable, too bad.
When I played little league you had to try out and if not good enough, you didn't make the team and your parents would try and help you get better, not yell at the coach. My niece took dance lessons and when there was a recital you had to prove you deserved to be there.
It's just too easy to blame everyone else.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2009)

Chris hit it on the head and it iis proven with solo violence here in the States, what and whom are th parents and how did they raise their kid(s), sadly if one takes the parents aside and find out what their family life was like when they were young..............gag you get the dark picture, many times it is children in a adult body raising children with no ethics. My wife deals with this crap daily almost 24-7


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2009)

Too close to home Chris.....

As those up above me said, it all comes down to parental involvement when growing up.... A sh!tty parent usually has sh!tty fu*ked up kids....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2009)

It is just really weird. You see this stuff on the news all the time, and yeah it sucks really bad. It really is a shocker though when it happens in your town, especially one this size.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2009)

Chris, how big is Ansbach?

I hope all the wounded are ok, except for the kid who did it. Stupid little turd.

Just FYI DiddyRiddick, Evangilder's name isn't Evan. It's Eric. Eric Van Gilder. Not picking on you, just letting you know for future reference.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2009)

you do wonder about the kids closest friends.

Ansbach chief industry ? am formulating some ideas in my little mind also what is the size of the school ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

WTF is wrong with people nowadays.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 18, 2009)

evangilder said:


> You can blame the TV, but it all comes down to parental responsibility. As a kid, I watched the coyote and road runner and other violent themed shows. I am sure that everyone my age did. But I think the worst we ever did was smoke a little dope and get hungry. If there was a skirmish in gym class, there was a small boxing ring in the corner of the gym with some of the big mush gloves. The gym teacher would put the two combatants in there with the gloves and let them go at it until they were both tired, and usually shook hands and were friends after that.
> 
> But then, we also had corporal punishment then too. I got paddled for getting out of line and I never stepped out of line again.



That was sorta my point, too...when parents step aside and leave all responsibility to the TV/movies/games, sure some will grow up normally, but you'll get alot more freaks like this one appearing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Chris, how big is Ansbach?
> 
> I hope all the wounded are ok, except for the kid who did it. Stupid little turd.



Not very big at all. It has a total population of about 40,000, but that includes the whole county. The county of Ansbach is the largest county in Germany. The city itself is very small, but people live in small little towns surrounding it and they call belong to the county of Ansbach.



Erich said:


> you do wonder about the kids closest friends.
> 
> Ansbach chief industry ? am formulating some ideas in my little mind also what is the size of the school ?



Ansbach main industry is farming. The whole area is just farm land.


----------



## Erich (Sep 18, 2009)

was thinking so Chris will be interested in knowing more as this goes on. revenge possibly for ? or >> ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2009)

More and more information is coming out. 

One student is still in life threatening conditions. She was hit in the head by an ax.

Of course the crazies over here are all calling for bans on heavy metal music, violent games and such because the kid listened to this kind of music and played violent games. None of this will happen, but the ignorance of people to call for such things...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Hope the girls ok.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 19, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Chris, how big is Ansbach?
> 
> I hope all the wounded are ok, except for the kid who did it. Stupid little turd.
> 
> Just FYI DiddyRiddick, Evangilder's name isn't Evan. It's Eric. Eric Van Gilder. Not picking on you, just letting you know for future reference.



Thank you for the correction, Thor. And my humblest apologies to my Dutch friend!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Thank you for the correction, Thor. And my humblest apologies to my Dutch friend!



Eric is not Dutch, he is from California...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

It's always easier to blame heavy metal/tv then it is the parents. It's become the "It's not my fault" generation.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2009)

One problem I have with modern society, and this isn't just in the U.S., is that the parents are limited in how they can raise thier kids.

An example would be where a girl recently turned her parents in to authorities when the parents took away her cellphone because her grades were suffering. Child Protection Services got involved because she was suffering "undue stress and anguish", which will have long term effects on the "poor child"...

Kids no longer have boundaries or a defining sense of right or wrong and I think the blame falls on society for allowing government to be involved in child raising.


----------



## Soren (Sep 19, 2009)

That's horrible news Adler, I feel really sorry for all those kids in the school, esp. the wounded girl. 

And I agree it's a parental problem, many kids nowadays are way to spoiled and lack boundaries. Furthermore society is often to slow to react to poor parenting in cases such as home abuse and neglect.


----------



## machine shop tom (Sep 19, 2009)

I would expect that laws will be passed banning handguns, axes and molotov cocktails............


tom


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 19, 2009)

....don't forget the lawsuit against the company that produced the glass bottles in the first place, they're obviously to blame.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2009)

Great...this means I'm going to have to register my hatchet and framing hammer...

And what if I have a composite handled ball-pien hammer, is that considered an assault hammer?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2009)

machine shop tom said:


> I would expect that laws will be passed banning handguns, axes and molotov cocktails............
> 
> 
> tom



Hanguns - Germany already has some of the most strict laws.

Ax - Why would anyone ban those? Come on now...

Molotov Cocktails - Again why? There is no purpose for them. Anyone that builds them is doing so to do something bad, so there is no reason to ban them.

Try and remain realistic here...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Great...this means I'm going to have to register my hatchet and framing hammer...
> 
> And what if I have a composite handled ball-pien hammer, is that considered an *assault hammer?*



LOL 

a 9mm hammer......


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Eric is not Dutch, he is from California...



Ah, but his family is undoubtedly from Dutch origin 

This is really disturbing. Many Europeans always think this happens only in the USA, but several incidents of late have proved them wrong.
It's undoubtedly the parents and I always hope I will do it right so my kids will never do such a thing.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> One problem I have with modern society, and this isn't just in the U.S., is that the parents are limited in how they can raise thier kids.
> 
> An example would be where a girl recently turned her parents in to authorities when the parents took away her cellphone because her grades were suffering. Child Protection Services got involved because she was suffering "undue stress and anguish", which will have long term effects on the "poor child"...
> 
> Kids no longer have boundaries or a defining sense of right or wrong and I think the blame falls on society for allowing government to be involved in child raising.



100% agreed - this calls for

WTF


----------

